# And another A3 ordered



## dynamodollishill (Jun 29, 2003)

2.0 TDi Sport - Akoya silver- managed to see one in the flesh/metal, beautiful.

Went for Acantara in black to set it off.

For peoples information by quoting www.drivethedeal.com etc. etc. I managed to squeeze a 2% + mats off list. Probably helped by the beautiful blond who was waiting to test drive an A4 Cabriolet with the salesman! (Yes, yes go away etc.)

Not quite the saving I could get through a broker - but damm convenient.

One small point - what Vehicle Excise band is the A3 2.0 TDI in? I think they've got it wrong on the order form puting it in the Â£155.00 rate.

Roll on mid September!


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Congrats! Welcome to the club! 

I wondered about the VED thing. The Audi price list says that "For OTR price calculations, the maximum possible road fund licence value has been used."

I had thought that they have used Â£165. But what they mean is they have used the maximum for the specific engine. So for the 2.0 TDI the max CO2 emission is 150g/km, which translates to Â£115.

(FYI: The CO2 emission not only depends on the engine but also the kerb weight of car, which differes depending on the number of options you've chosen - the VIN sticker on the side of the spare tyre hold in the boot will tell you the kerb weight of the car and the corresponding CO2 emissions rate.)

The price of the 2.0 TDI Sport is 18,520, then 520 for delivery, 25 registration fee, and then Â£115: Total 19,180.

For the 3.2 V6 quattro its 22,960 for the car, 520 delivery, 25 registration fee, and max CO2 emission of 257g/km which is Â£160: Total 23,665.

So we haven't been stiffed after all. ;D

Out of interest, where did you manage to take a look at an Akoya A3?

Why mid September? Out og choice, or did the dealer quote such a long deliver time? I hope the Krauts aren't striking at the Audi factory, like they are at most other manufacturers in Germany!


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Another TDI, eh. I'm the only one to have ordered the FSI.

Also we've all gone for a Sport version and Akoya seems to be the most popular colour. 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Ah, but Mauritius Blue is the most fashionable colour! ;D


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

> Ah, but Mauritius Blue is the most fashionable colour! Â ;D


So Moro Blue will be the most exclusive, then? ;D  Or do I mean black? 8)


----------



## dynamodollishill (Jun 29, 2003)

West London Audi say they have an A3 in Akoya. Although the one I saw there was bright yellow.

I was working in Germany alas when I saw the Akoyasilber car! So probably not much help there.

As far as September goes - that was what I was told - 10-12 weeks. Don't mind though it's my birthday Sept so it seems a pretty good present to me. 

TDi over FSi - miles done on the motorways basically. It was a bit noisier - but I thought it had the pleasant tick of a clockwork toy. Also, I am always frightening people in supermarket car parks as they never seem to hear my VW Golf creeping up behind them!


----------

